# Pics from cbass's trail cam



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Somewhere in ND......

[siteimg]2019[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2020[/siteimg]


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I would sure love to see that opening day under my tree stand.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice! 9:53 am.?? He must have gotten thirsty or lost. :lol:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

can i get the GPS coordinates for that spot :homer:


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice pics!

Of all the deer hunting equipment, those cameras are one of the most useful tools. For bow hunting, I can sit on stand for days and not even worry about "which" deer I am after...I "know" which deer I am after (and if I were you...I'd pick that one!!!!) :lol:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

how often do you check your cameras?

kase


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

kase,
I usually check them every week or so to determine if i want to move them or not. Got three more photos of that same buck they are all early morning pics whould be fairly easy pickens when season begins. :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW! 

Good luck!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i see...thanks cbass. i also have another question...do you lock them on to the tree at all or are they hidden well enough where you don't have to...or are they on private land and you don't have to worry about anyone being on the land. it just makes me nervous leaving them out there for too long because i'm worried that someone will jack them.

kase


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

kase,
i have yet to lock them to a tree, probably should but
the majority of the time they are on our land or somebody that i do alot of hunting with. If i were to put them out on other land i just get permission and let the owner know where i put the camera so he can watch for anyone out of the ordinary. if you put them off the beaten path the odds of someone running into them is not that good. Heard of some people bringin photos to bar and braggin and then having their cameras dissapear. The only people that know where me cameras are, are the landowner my father and myself, better to be safe than sorry.

Lee


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i see...thanks for the info cbass :beer:

kase


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

i dont think a lock is going to do anygood, if someone has intentions of stealing the camera they are going to get it off one way or another, i would never put one on public land where people you dont know will be hunting.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone know when the rack stops growing, or developing?


----------



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice Buck I wish we could hunt them in velvet just once! :sniper:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Anyone know when the rack stops growing, or developing?


Deer Antler growth usually begins during the month of March or April, by August or early September, antlers are fully-grown. Deer antlers are among the fastest growing tissues known to man. Growing at an average of 1 to 2 inches per week during development.

I have a couple of the Stealth cams, one ran about $60.00 and the other a little over $100. They do the job with the little more expensive one taking a little clearer pic. but not much. Snow and rain account for some of the not so perfect pics the way it is. I can see where the digitals would be nice and I've thought about it, but even on private land in Minn. I would just be way too nervous leaving the digital out there. I also have mine set so after one week the film is used up or close to it, making the trip out to them worth the most. Film does get a bit spendy after a while and the winter is hard on the batteries, but I usually just run mine for about 6 weeks after the seasons just to see if any potential wallhangers survived, and then just scout the old traditional way in late summer.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

99.99-119.99 for a moultrie digital camera and it is the best camera i own.


----------

